# Anyone here have a 300 gallon fresh water tank?



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi all, I was just wondering if anyone here had a 300 gallon fresh water tank? If so, what are the measurments of it? Where did you get it? Aproximate price range? What type of filter do you have in it and what do you stock in there?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL. Boy you have it bad  I only wish I had a 300 gallon but I'd have to build another house to put it in.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

That would be big at 96x24x30 and weight about 3600 lbs. It would need to be in a basement, or additional structure to support it!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Romad said:


> LOL. Boy you have it bad  I only wish I had a 300 gallon but I'd have to build another house to put it in.


 
Me too. At this point, it is just a fact finding mission.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Inga said:


> Me too. At this point, it is just a fact finding mission.


That's what you say now........... :-D

jk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Try Cannon or Tarson


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

ooooooo.... inga!!!!! 300g :BIGtongue: your gonna need a super sump for that one :BIGgrin:


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

First I would need to find out where I can get one. I would prefer a longer tank Vs. Higher. Also, I am not sure why you would need any HUGE filter system. Wouldn't the same rules apply as far as, If it is heavily planted the plants to the bulk of the filtering?


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

If you really wanted to go swimming then why not just buy a pool? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Inga said:


> Wouldn't the same rules apply as far as, If it is heavily planted the plants to the bulk of the filtering?


With a tank this large you would typically get larger fish a good majority that don't do well with plants, but if you did the smaller fish that work well with plants it would be interesting to see so many, plus would be neat to see the shoaling action thats hard to see in a small tank.

Let us know when you take the plunge.... I soooooooo want pictures ;-)


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Just my $.02 but you should put like 200(or whatever the max could be) rummynose tetra in it. With alot of plants and alot of wood. 

Don't know if it would work but the Baltimore aquarium has a tank full of them and it's amazing!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

You all do realize this is just dreaming at this point, right? I have to admit I have thought about much larger then 300 gallon after seeing the "Extreme Aquariums" or was it Monster Aquariums? Amazing. 300 would even make a blip on the radar.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't kid us, your setting one up now and going to suprise us with pics right? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Best way to get an accurate pricing idea is to check with one of the (many) on-line aquarium/custom aquarium shops. They also usually have standard sizes. I had a custom/cut down 50 gallon made in acrylic for an ongoing research project. The tank $$ was reasonable, but the shipping was killer! Best if you can find a regional shop that you can drive to if you get serious about purchasing. Shipping by truck freight can add a chunk to the cost.

I used Glasscages.com and they were very accommodating for my custom order. An acrylic tank would cut the weight by a huge amount compared to glass, but you'll have much more reinforcing across the top and around the top inside. A quick check on their site: a 270 gallon acrylic runs a cool $2898, a glass 300 is a mere $1470, not including shipping.

With a custom job, in glass or acrylic, you can shape it to fit your space. You are probably looking at a custom-made stand anyway!

It's fun to dream, if you're going to dream, dream big! That 50% weekly water change would not be fun though :lol:


----------



## mcnb (Aug 1, 2011)

nope but sounds big


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

dreaming of this one :BIGtongue:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Kitten that one is awsome!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> dreaming of this one :BIGtongue:


The upside of that one is that on a hot day you can swim with your fish. Unless you get some nasty nippers in there. ha ha 


Ideallly, I would like something more like this









Or better, a U Shaped tank that takes up 3 full walls of the bedroom That way you could feel you were sleeping under water. Add a few whale sounds or waves to the surround sound and you have a very peaceful rest.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I like Ingas idea!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Inga...
I get the Foster & Smith catalogs, and in the aquatics catalog they have large aquariums with stands built for them that come in different varieties, such as tall, long, rectangular, round.... Here is the link to the catalog request...
Pet Catalogs: Free Pet Supply Catalog for Dogs, Cats, Birds and other Pets

Filtration could possibly be as simple as a canister pond filter???


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well i wont be swimming in ingas tank he keeps several rays and huge pikes in that tank.if im not mistaken there are piranhas in that tank too :lol:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I love this video of a large school of Rummies schooling in a huge tank.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the tiger lotus is beauiful and grows really low at the bottom of the tank.an amazing job indeed!!!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> I love this video of a large school of Rummies schooling in a huge tank.


That is awesome indeed!! Thanks for sharing that clip.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Inga...
> I get the Foster & Smith catalogs, and in the aquatics catalog they have large aquariums with stands built for them that come in different varieties, such as tall, long, rectangular, round.... Here is the link to the catalog request...
> Pet Catalogs: Free Pet Supply Catalog for Dogs, Cats, Birds and other Pets
> 
> Filtration could possibly be as simple as a canister pond filter???


 
Yes, Thanks. I guess I have a picture in my mind and I have not yet found it. Well, my picture and my finances as often are the case, are not inline. lol


Cool Video of the Rummynose. That tank is awesome but the fish remind me of a swarm of mosquitoes and I would prefer a slower more graceful fish movement in a big tank. It is cool to watch though. Do you think they are swimming for their lives seeing the Altum Angels in there? 



> well i wont be swimming in ingas tank he keeps several rays and huge pikes in that tank.if im not mistaken there are piranhas in that tank too


 
Just the tank is what I want, not the stock from that tank. I wouldn't want nippy fish. I would want a very peaceful feel. If I am dreaming, It is a salt water tank that someone else maintains and then it would be just like sleeping on the bottom of an ocean looking at a beautiful coral reef.  Sounds so peaceful, doesn't it?

Wait, this looks like fun.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

scuba gear :shock:


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Inga said:


> Yes, Thanks. I guess I have a picture in my mind and I have not yet found it. Well, my picture and my finances as often are the case, are not inline. lol
> 
> 
> Cool Video of the Rummynose. That tank is awesome but the fish remind me of a swarm of mosquitoes and I would prefer a slower more graceful fish movement in a big tank. It is cool to watch though. Do you think they are swimming for their lives seeing the Altum Angels in there?
> ...



I thought that puffer at 1:25 was gonna destroy that guy :shock:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> I love this video of a large school of Rummies schooling in a huge tank.




thats awesome. this is how i would do it personally but maybe cardinal tetras instead. either way, large tank + live plants + large school of small fish = win in my book. 

if you look at around :27 theres a dwarf puffer at the bottom of the vid.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Both videos are very cool thanks for posting them. I want the guy in the second ones job. LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Both videos are very cool thanks for posting them. I want the guy in the second ones job. LOL


 
Maybe not in the shark tank though. lol 

It is so cool when looking at some of those "Monster tanks" to see so many of those petstore fish that have actually been able to grow up. Look at the Bala Sharks and the Leporinus. How many of those they sell at Petsmart don't get nearly grown because of the lack of room.




 
Now these water changes would take some time. Especially if I were to do them like I do now. 60% every 4-5 days. I think I need a larger siphon. lol Admittedly, the greenish water wouldn't work for my dream tank. I would need gravel and plants and wood and clean clean water. It's my dream, right? lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool but I agree definatly needs more aquascapeing maybe some caves for the big guys to swim through as well as some large tuff plants. Could you imagine what the water bill for doing water changes like that would be on a tank that big. But then again if you could afford a tank that big you probably would not be worried about the water change cost. LOL


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Image how many gallons of water conditioner.... could probably make it back by charging for admission lol.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

It may be cheaper to dig a well just for the tanks use. LOL


----------



## XShido (Feb 28, 2011)

mine its 120gls.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

XShido said:


> mine its 120gls.


No fair posting that with out pictures and stock list. LOL


----------



## XShido (Feb 28, 2011)

What are BlackBerrys for if u cant make a fast picture of yourself and your 120Gl Tank.
Its night here, and we are in middle of a tropical storm named emily, at dominican republic. Internet kind of slow now.










Stocking list...
-1 Butterfly KOI, my favorite, not sure thats the exact translation of the name from spanish to english.
-2 Angels, both black
-1 White Koi
-1 Butterfly Pleco (this guys is always swimming at the bottom or hanging headsdown sticked to a rock in the tank, the rock on the top of the bubble source, he gets a bubble massage u can say)
-5 Red Platties that are always screwing others around, they are like a small gang, i call em gangsters.
-1 Comet Gold Fish
-2 Black Moor Gold Fish
-1 Butterfly Goldfish
-4 Lionhead Goldfish

I had some swordfish and they died, not sure why.
Also i had some mixed color guppies, Reds, Blues, Blacks (pretty rare these ones), died as well, no babies left behind, when their tail gets big and beautiful they become slow and wont ever reach a female againg, so u cant reproduce em if they get mature.

How is it?

almost forgot, fake plants, and gravel. a few rocks. 2 pumps.
using Rena FIlstar XP3 filter. No BIO media filtration, just sponges and Bacteria trays and stars.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Como se llama Butterfly Koi en Espanol? Aver si te puedo ayudar con el nombre correcto?


----------



## XShido (Feb 28, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Como se llama Butterfly Koi en Espanol? Aver si te puedo ayudar con el nombre correcto?


Koi Mariposa. traduccion simple, Koi y Mariposa/Butterfly. Asi le llaman aca.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

The correct name is fancy tail goldfish I can see them in your picture. ; ) You should not have them with Angel Fish as they produce alot of Ammonia which can harm your other fish.


----------



## XShido (Feb 28, 2011)

seems like i had the wrong name =p
they have been together for 4months now.

Water have already cycled and its ok. but its getting the lightly yellow color that i actually dislike. Same thing as when i had a RES turtle in the tank. (turtle alone). BioMedia takes that color away but i dont want to use it.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

How often do you do a water change? And how much do you change when you do them? It may seem like they are doing ok but in the end the angel will suffer could you rehome him or put him in another tank? Have you thought about putting a black background on the tank it would really make the fish stand out.


----------



## XShido (Feb 28, 2011)

im looking forward to FINALLY!!!!! buy a background this weekend.
water change, about 20% weekly, 5%due to water evaporation, 4%of water inside the filter, the rest bucketing =D
Weekly, sometimes every 2 weeks.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would suggest removeing at least 30% straight from the tank each week that may help with the yellowing. : )


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, Goldfish not a good mix with the Angelfish. I too would be increasing the amount of water changes you do. I know that I do overboard but I am a clean freak when it comes to my pets. I do HUGE water changes 60% every 4-5 days. I really like that clear water look. My fish are so used to me, they just wait for me to finish and then start swimming victory laps.

Do you have a Python Siphon? If not, you might wish to invest in one. It is so easy andd quick to do those water changes then. Just hooks up to your tap and then you empty and refill. Works great! 

I needed a metal adapter for mine but now... I am the water changing queen. Can't wait to see your tank with the new background. You are going to be shocked at how much more the fish stand out.


----------



## XShido (Feb 28, 2011)

dont have Python Siphon yet.
60% every 4-5days? are you sure your tank has cycled complete?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

inga you forgot the massive sized industrial filter thats gonna cost a bomb to buy, abomb to set up,a bomb to fix and maintain not to mention the energy bill :lol:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Inga said:


> Do you have a Python Siphon? If not, you might wish to invest in one. It is so easy andd quick to do those water changes then. Just hooks up to your tap and then you empty and refill. Works great!


Not to get off topic, but how's that work with city water? Would you add conditioner to the tank as you are refilling it because in my case at least, I would be adding chlorinated water directly into the tank. In the past I would always prefill buckets the day before to allow them to air out or at least I would condition the water in the bucket prior to adding it to the tank.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Not to get off topic, but how's that work with city water? Would you add conditioner to the tank as you are refilling it because in my case at least, I would be adding chlorinated water directly into the tank. In the past I would always prefill buckets the day before to allow them to air out or at least I would condition the water in the bucket prior to adding it to the tank.


Yes you would add the conditioner right into the tank before you start refilling.


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

for what it"s worth in looking for that wonderful big tank try craigs list. I've seen some pretty big ones on there. The best was an 800 gallon custom build that came out of a restarant. (it was designed to be built into and act as a wall) still in working condition they were trying to move right away. I think they were just asking $2000. No stand of course. I've seen severy 200gal or more pop up on therefrequently. once in a while there are even some 500 gal. Can't hurt to look if your dreaming. 

Love the idea! 

Food for thought.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

XShido said:


> dont have Python Siphon yet.
> 60% every 4-5days? are you sure your tank has cycled complete?


 
Oh yeah, my tank has been running for a long time but... I am a clean freak when it comes to my animals. I see no down side to keeping the water super fresh. The only filter besides the plants that I have is a sponge filter and the tank looks awesome. I am trying to keep it as natural for the fish as I can. Fish don't sit in the same water in nature, the water continues to circulate. Obviously in a tank, it gets old fast so... frequent large water changes for me. That said, doing it with the Python type siphon is a piece of cake.



> Not to get off topic, but how's that work with city water? Would you add conditioner to the tank as you are refilling it because in my case at least, I would be adding chlorinated water directly into the tank. In the past I would always prefill buckets the day before to allow them to air out or at least I would condition the water in the bucket prior to adding it to the tank.


Yeah, I fill right from my city water without letting the water sit. I hook a hose to my tap and fill. I do add some PRIME to the wate in the tank as I am filling it though.



> for what it"s worth in looking for that wonderful big tank try craigs list. I've seen some pretty big ones on there. The best was an 800 gallon custom build that came out of a restarant. (it was designed to be built into and act as a wall) still in working condition they were trying to move right away. I think they were just asking $2000. No stand of course. I've seen severy 200gal or more pop up on therefrequently. once in a while there are even some 500 gal. Can't hurt to look if your dreaming.


Really? And you didn't buy it? lol I have never seen a 300 gallon tank come up. I have seen several 150 gallons and a few 200 but they are usually set up with salt water and they want you to take everything. It is costly and I do not wish to go through the hassle of faking someone elses tank down, and trying to rehome their fish etc...

I do keep looking though, just in case. My house couldn't fit an 800 gallon but wouldn't that be fun???


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, I dream of one day having a whole wall or two that is actually a fish tank. My favorite resaurant in town has my insparation in it. It is about 12 ft long and 8 ft high, maybe 4 ft wide. Freshwater too! Sooooo pretty. I like to take my husband there with hopes of that wild hair getting to hime. We have the PERFECT space for a 125-150g as a devider in our living room.. 

Big fish tank GOOOD.

right now my "new" craigs list special 55g tank + delapidated stand, gravel, 2 boxes of fake plants, 2 boxes of misc. decorations, 2 80g powerfilters. 75$ makes me very happy. just wish i could have taken the other 2 (1 55g, 1 150g) tanks and stands too.

Ah the joys of the fishy world.

Too bad those 70+ gal coffe table tanks never show up on craigs list.

Lets see, two to three walls that are tanks, one coffee table fish tank, what else could we squeese in...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL I love the idea of a tank in the wall we are building a house in Mexico and are going to have a tank in the wall in the living room. 
I use to live in Nashville TN and would go to Murfreesboro frequently its a nice place. Have you been to the store in the Nashville Mall that is like a big tackle shop that has the huge tank in it? I think its called Bass Pro Shop or something like that.


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep. Thats a fun place. There is a really neat fish place a bit further out of town that could double as an aquarium but everything is for sale. I think its called Aquatic Critter. Did you ever visit it? They have indoor ponds with huge goldfish and small bat rays, corals and lots of other saltwater fish. Their selection of freshwater fish is amaizing. I spent about an hour and a half in there the first time I saw it just checking out all the different fish. They had the most interesting tank I've ever seen too. It's like someone took a cube out of the ocean and held it in a forcefield. You can't really see the tank for the water. The water flowes over the sides hiding the real sides. VERY Cool! 100 or more gallons. I can just see my cats getting aquainted with that.

The new house sounds great! I'd love to design my own for that very reason, design it arround the fish! Be sure to post some pictures when you get settled in.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

lcbrent said:


> Yep. Thats a fun place. There is a really neat fish place a bit further out of town that could double as an aquarium but everything is for sale. I think its called Aquatic Critter. Did you ever visit it? They have indoor ponds with huge goldfish and small bat rays, corals and lots of other saltwater fish. Their selection of freshwater fish is amaizing. I spent about an hour and a half in there the first time I saw it just checking out all the different fish. They had the most interesting tank I've ever seen too. It's like someone took a cube out of the ocean and held it in a forcefield. You can't really see the tank for the water. The water flowes over the sides hiding the real sides. VERY Cool! 100 or more gallons. I can just see my cats getting aquainted with that.
> 
> The new house sounds great! I'd love to design my own for that very reason, design it arround the fish! Be sure to post some pictures when you get settled in.


That tank sounds amazing. Can you sneak a picture of it next time you're there? 

Oh and welcome to TFK


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Romad said:


> That tank sounds amazing. Can you sneak a picture of it next time you're there?
> 
> Oh and welcome to TFK


 
I second that, I want pictures too. :-D


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

I can do that. It may be a while. I'm out of town this week but hopefully I'll have a chance to head there when I get back. In the mean time I'll see what I can find online that was like that one.  It was pretty cool!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

lcbrent said:


> I can do that. It may be a while. I'm out of town this week but hopefully I'll have a chance to head there when I get back. In the mean time I'll see what I can find online that was like that one.  It was pretty cool!


Altho. seeing it could be really dangerous - at least to my wallet and my relationship. LOL.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I did go there and it is an awsome place! And one of the best things is that the employees really know there stuff.


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep. they have great staff. You can't go there and not get helped. I love all the different kinds of tanks they sell too. So many ideas! The one I really really like and want to copy is a small 5 gallon with a rock background and lots of live plants and moss growing on the rock with cherry shrimp. A blue crayfish of sorts and glowlight tetras. SOOOO Cuite!

I looked all over the internet and couldn't find anything like what they have there (the big chunk of ocean). I guess I'll just have to go back and get a picture... just hate that! 

I better leave my wallet at home though.... will the self controlebe a winner?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL Its kind of like when you go to a casino never take more than you can afford to spend.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> LOL Its kind of like when you go to a casino never take more than you can afford to spend.


 
Yeah, the danger is taking your credit card to shop for tanks/equipment, Ugh!


----------



## Stewby777 (May 29, 2011)

*Aquatic Critter*

I'll have to definitely check this place out when I'm in the Nashville area again!


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome!

Its worth the trip!. I'm hoping to get in there in the next week or two and snap a picture of that really neat tank. It's worth sharing with fellow enthusiasts. 

By the way is that a picture of your tank? Discus?


----------



## Stewby777 (May 29, 2011)

*Discus*

Yes, I LOVE discus! I've had multiple tanks since I was 12 (I'm in my 50's now!) and just set up a new tank a few months ago. 

I am from Hendersonville, TN, but I am currently living in Asia. I travel a lot, so I haven't had a tank for about nine years (it's been killing me!) and took the plunge not long ago; just couldn't stand not having a tank any longer. The prices for fish and most equipment out here are relatively cheap, so I'm able to do what I want with the tank. 

I have five discus that are doing well. They're still youngsters, so they spar at feeding time, but are mellowing out more and more.


----------



## aquamania (Aug 26, 2011)

Tanks that big you need to have custom made. Glasscages can do it, you might also be able to find something on craigslist.

re: sumps, I never got into the whole "sump" thing. Sometimes I think sumps are for DIYers with too much extra time on their hands. I will stick to regular old filters and for larger tanks multiple filters, although I'm hearing good things about sponge filters.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I am on craigslist looking for fish for sale or free and i just came accross a 375 gallon fish tank for sale

Here is what it said

"I got a big fish tank that I am no longer needed sitting in my garage. Everything is brand new. The items have never been used or opened. The dimension of the tank is 8'x2.5'x2.5' with the overflow box mounted at the center back of the tank. Asking for 5,000 including the tank plus black canopy and the matching color stand. The fish tank itself is approximately 700 lbs, and stand plus canopy is approximately 400 lbs. This fish tank is very big and required a lot of man power to transport. Freight and carrier are included if you pay $4,700 for everything. If you want to take them home youself without any freight or carrier service, then the prices are $4,000 for everything. Good ideal for a display tank in the office or restaurant. If you are interested or have questions, please feel free to call Thanks for looking."



it has pictures to and wow never been opened? who would buy a tank and never open it up?


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

i have a 240 that measures L72.5in X W24.5in X H31.5


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Inga said:


> The upside of that one is that on a hot day you can swim with your fish. Unless you get some nasty nippers in there. ha ha
> 
> 
> Ideallly, I would like something more like this
> ...


Ya I think I would be too afraid to even step into that room let alone close my eyes in it. I may love aquariums but I have a crippling fear of the glass breaking, especially the huge ones like at the zoo.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

aquamania said:


> Tanks that big you need to have custom made. Glasscages can do it, you might also be able to find something on craigslist.
> 
> re: sumps, I never got into the whole "sump" thing. Sometimes I think sumps are for DIYers with too much extra time on their hands. I will stick to regular old filters and for larger tanks multiple filters, although I'm hearing good things about sponge filters.


 
I really like the sponge filter too. Does a great job in my tanks.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> I am on craigslist looking for fish for sale or free and i just came accross a 375 gallon fish tank for sale
> 
> Here is what it said
> 
> ...


haha 4 grand
i got my 240 for 50


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

I am SOOO very jealous! here i thought my 55g for 75$ with everything including a stand was a steal. You hit the jackpot.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

brokenrules69 said:


> haha 4 grand
> i got my 240 for 50


 
Lol i aint buying it, i barley have a place for my 55 gallon now, especially since i dont have a stand for it, try keeping 10 tanks in your bedroom, with a queen size bed, dresser, tv and side table, the 2 biggest are 55 gallons
5 ten gallons, 1 14, 1 20 and 1 29


I wish i had the room for a big tank


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

That sounds wonderful! You couldn't possibly stay stressed out in a room that full of happy fishieness. What a wonderfuly functional decore  
who needs one big one when you can surround youself with lots of little ones.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

I'm debating the wisdom of a 225 gallon tank with all the trimmings, pumps, filters, sumps, decor, all of it for $400. I KNOW I should just get it, but I'm having issues convincing myself that it won't suck up what little storage space we have while I sort it out. I want the tank, but not the work.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

lcbrent said:


> That sounds wonderful! You couldn't possibly stay stressed out in a room that full of happy fishieness. What a wonderfuly functional decore
> who needs one big one when you can surround youself with lots of little ones.


 
Haha ya my friends think its cool when they come over and sit on my bed and everwhere they look they see fish

Weird as this may sound, the trickeling of the water from my filters drives me insain
I hate it lol


----------



## kyop (Aug 29, 2011)

If I had a 300 gal tank, I would put in a single black molly. :lol:


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

TexasTanker said:


> I'm debating the wisdom of a 225 gallon tank with all the trimmings, pumps, filters, sumps, decor, all of it for $400. I KNOW I should just get it, but I'm having issues convincing myself that it won't suck up what little storage space we have while I sort it out. I want the tank, but not the work.


 
I would snap it up in a second. If nothing else... resale


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

brokenrules69 said:


> haha 4 grand
> i got my 240 for 50


 
Seriously? That is just cruel to tell us. ha ha


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Inga said:


> I would snap it up in a second. If nothing else... resale


I'd love to, but I hate committing to things like this especially such BIG things without talking to my husband and as luck would have it, he's in the ether right now with no idea when I'll hear from him again. I mentioned it in an e-mail and he responded to everything but that. With my luck he'll have been 100% for the opposite of whatever I end up doing. I don't even have friends or family to bounce this off of.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> Lol i aint buying it, i barley have a place for my 55 gallon now, especially since i dont have a stand for it, try keeping 10 tanks in your bedroom, with a queen size bed, dresser, tv and side table, the 2 biggest are 55 gallons
> 5 ten gallons, 1 14, 1 20 and 1 29
> 
> 
> I wish i had the room for a big tank


u aint buying it?
this is a pic with my gf with it dimensions are L72.5inXw24.5inXh31.5 

tank stand and supplies for 50


proof.
tank and my gf
pic of me and my gf


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

TexasTanker said:


> I'd love to, but I hate committing to things like this especially such BIG things without talking to my husband and as luck would have it, he's in the ether right now with no idea when I'll hear from him again. I mentioned it in an e-mail and he responded to everything but that. With my luck he'll have been 100% for the opposite of whatever I end up doing. I don't even have friends or family to bounce this off of.


 
Hey! We are your friends and we think it is a great idea! :lol:  Too good to pass up, really.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

brokenrules69 said:


> u aint buying it?
> this is a pic with my gf with it dimensions are L72.5inXw24.5inXh31.5
> 
> tank stand and supplies for 50
> ...


 
No haha I dont have the money or the room, plus i dont even like having my 55 gallon set up in my room with is upstairs, the house was creaking a lot when i had it full of water up there


----------

